# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Առողջ սնունդ մանուկներին

## Cassiopeia

Նորածինների ամենաառողջ սնունդն իհարկե մոր կրծքի կաթն է: Սակայն շատ դեպքերում կամ մայրն ի վիճակի չի լինում կերակրել մանուկին, կամ կաթը չի բավարարում փոքրիկին, կամ էլ երեխան ինքն է հրաժարվում մայրական կաթից: Ինչպե՞ս վարվել այդ դեպքում:
Նշեմ, որ միանշանակորեն կովի կաթը չի կարելի տալ երեխաներին, այդ կաթի մեջ պարունակվում են որոշ աղեր, որոնք վնասակար են փոքրիկներին:
Ներկայումս դեղատներում (և ինչո՞ւ միայն) վաճառվում է տարբեր երկրների արտադրության, տարիքային տարբեր խմբերի համար նախատեսված մանկական սնունդ: Ո՞ր կերն ընտրել փոքրիկի համար: Քանի ամսեկանից երեխաներին բացի կաթից տալ հավելյալ սնունդ և երբ կարելի է երեխաներին սովորեցնել շիլաների...

----------


## comet

Բնության մեջ հազվադեպ է լինում, երբ մայրը բավարար քանակությամբ կաթ չի ունենում: Պարզապես երբեմն մայրերը զլանում են կերակրել ու տարբեր պատճառներ են բերում կերակրելուց խուսափելու համար: Ոմանք վախենում են <ոտը կապել>, ոմանք վախենում են փչացնել կրծքի ձևը: 
Առաջին սխալը կողքից հավելյալ սնունդ տալն է, հենց դա է նպաստում, որ պակասի կաթի քանակը: Կաթն արտադրվում է էնքան, ինչքան երեխան ուտում է, այսինքն` քիչ ուտելու դեպքում քիչ է արտադրվում: Առաջին 6 ամիսների ընթացքում նույնիսկ կարելի է ջուր չտալ. կրծքի կաթը բավարար է և  կշտանալու, և ծարավը հագեցնելու համար: Կրծքով կերակրելը բազմաթիվ առավելություններ ունի. այն մատչելի է, առողջարար, տաքացնելու կարիք չունի, այն երբեք տանը չեն մոռանում :LOL: 
Կրծքով կերակրելը հրաշալի առիթ է տնային գործերից հանգստանալու համար: 
Սիրելի մայրեր, մի զլացեք ձեր երեխաներին կրծքով կերակրել :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011), Ուլուանա (27.07.2011)

----------


## ministr

Կրծքի կաթի հերիքելը ցավոք սրտի դոգմա չի և կախված է մարդուց, նրա օրգանիզմից: 
Կան որոշակի դեղամիջոցներ, որ շատացնում են կաթը, բայց եթե չհերիքեց չհերիքեց: Գոնե մինչև քառասունք, բայց հերիքում է, դրանից հետո եթե փոքրիկն ուզում է ուտել, ապա թեյեր կան բնական խոտաբույսերից (օրինակ երիցուկ) դրանցով կարելի է այսպես ասած աբարոնա պահել  :Smile:  Կովի կաթ չի կարելի, որովհետև փոքրիկի մարսողական համակարգը դեռ չի ձևավորվել, և նրանում բացակայում են կովի կաթը յուրացնող ֆերմենտները:

Դեղատներում վաճառվող կերերը պետք է ընտրել նորմալ մանկաբույժի հետ միասին, չմոռանալով փոքրիկին իհարկե ու իր կարծիքը  :Smile:  Կարողա դուրը չի գալիս  :Smile:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (09.06.2011)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Smile: Կոնկրետ քույրս իր տղային 2ամսեկանից մինչև 6ամսեկան տվել է Նան1 փոշի կաթը, 6ամսեկանից սկսած՝ Նան2: Նանը լավն է, պարունակում է տարբեր վիտամիններ: Շիլաներ 4-5ամսեկանից ենք տվել, պուճուրիկները շատ են սիրում հերկուլես ու գրեչկա կաթով, իսկ սոկերը 3-4ամսեկանից կարելի է սկսել, սկզբում գազարի ու խնձորի սոկ մի քանի կաթիլ, հետո օրեցօր ավելացնել :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մեր փոքրիկը (Կորյունը 3 ամսական է) զզվանքով հրաշարվեց ՆԱՆ սնունդից: Մենք հիմա Մալյուտկայով ենք կերակրում: Բացի այդ արհեստական սնունդը, 2.5 ամսականից նրան խնձորի հյութ ենք տվել, որն հաճույքով խմում է (տվյալ պահին մոտ 50-60գ):


Սիրելի մայրեր, եթե երեխային կրծքով եք կերակրում, շատ զգույշ եղեք ձեր սեփական սնունդն ընտրելիս, իսկ եթե արհեստականով, առավել ևս, ուշադիր եղեք և պահպանեք սնունդը պատրաստելու բոլոր պայմանները: Մի մոռացեք, որ ամառ է ու երեխայի թույլ, անօգ օրգանիզմում աղիքային ինֆեկցիա ձեռք բերելու հավանականությունը մեծ է:

----------


## Mamushka

բարև ձեզ! ճիշտն ասաց արաջին անգամ եմ ինչ որ երեխաների և մայրերի մասին ֆորում մտնում, ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքրում է ինձ քանի որ ինքս մայրիկ եմ արդեն 1 տարի.
Ես կաթը չբավականացնելու պատճառով երեխային կերակրել եմ հոլանդական Նուտրիլոն կատի խարնուրդով, որ վաճարռում է մեր դեղատներում. Շատ գոհ եմ, մինչև հիմա էլ աղջիկս մեծ հաճույքով է ուտում, իսկ Նանից զզվեց


*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## ministr

Էդ Նուտրիլոն կոչվածը մի պահ անցավ գետնի տակը, Վրաստանից էի բերել տալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

ԻՆՉ ՄԵՐԺՎՈՒՄ Է ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅՈՒՄ, ՈՒՂԱՐԿՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՆԱԵՎ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ

    *

      Մեկ ամիս առաջ «Եվրոնյուզ»-ով սենսացիոն տեղեկատվություն տարածվեց NESTL'E կաթնախառնուրդի մեջ արհեստական ներկանյութի հայտնաբերման մասին: Եվրոպական բոլոր խանութներից արտադրանքն ամբողջությամբ հավաքվեց: Մեզ մոտ դրանք շարունակում են վաճառվել:

      Մեր նախորդ հրապարակումներում Հայաստան ներկրվող կեղծված, ժամկետանց, առանց մակնշման սննդատեսակներին անդրադառնալիս շեշտադրել ենք դրանց վտանգավորությունը երեխաների եւ մեծահասակների առողջության համար: Բայց ահա նորածինների, մինչեւ 6 ամսական երեխաների համար նախատեսված մայրական կաթին փոխարինող որեւէ կաթնախառնուրդային սննդատեսակի կամ հեղուկի վերաբերյալ ոչ միայն մեր թերթում, այլեւ ընդհանրապես ԶԼՄ-ներում տեղեկատվություն գրեթե բացակայում է: Այս ոլորտի բացասական անկանխատեսելի իրողություններն ամբողջությամբ վերահսկողությունից դուրս են:

      HiPP հանրահայտ ապրանքանիշով գերմանական մանկական թեյերը նույնպես լայնորեն վաճառվում են մանկական սննդի կետերում եւ դեղատներում: Ըստ պիտակի հանձնարարականի, դրանք կարելի է տալ մեկ շաբաթական եւ ավելի մեծ երեխաներին: «Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունը նախազգուշացնում է, որ ընդհանրապես մինչեւ 1 տարեկան երեխային ոչ մի տեսակի թեյ չի կարելի տալ, խոտաբույսերով թեյը թույն է մեր նորածինների համար», ասում է «Վստահություն» առողջապահական կազմակերպության տնօրեն Սուսաննա Հարությունյանը «Այրէքս» կազմակերպության կազմակերպած սեմինարի ժամանակ: «Վստահությունը» նույնանուն միջազգային ցանցի մի մասնիկն է, որի առաքելությունը սխալ մարկետինգային խախտումներով Հայաստան ներխուժած սննդատեսակների դեմ պայքարն է: Մի տարի առաջ կազմակերպությունը միջազգային ցանցի օգնությամբ դիմել է HiPP ֆիրմային եւ պատասխան ստացել, թե իրենք այդպիսի արտադրանք չունեն: Եվ երբ նրանց է ուղարկվել նաեւ իրենց արտադրանքի նմուշը, պատասխանել են, թե թեյն օգտագործել-չօգտագործելու ընտրությունը պիտի կատարեն մեր պետությունն ու առողջապահության նախարարությունը: Այս անգամ բողոքի նամակ են գրել առողջապահության նախարարությունն ու Յունիսեֆի հայկական գրասենյակը, բայց որեւէ արդյունք չի եղել: HiPP մանկական թեյերն այսօր էլ լայնորեն ներկայացված են մեր վաճառակետերում: Եվ մեր բուժաշխատողներն ու դյուրահավատ մայրերը, վստահելով պիտակի տեղեկատվությանը, տալիս են նորածին երեխաներին:

      Դեռ 20 տարի առաջ եվրոպական երկրները ԶԼՄ-ներով կատաղի քարոզչություն ծավալեցին դրա դեմ, բողոքի արշավ կազմակերպվեց նաեւ Գերմանիայում: Թերթերը հրապարակում էին փչացած ատամներով երեխաների լուսանկարներ` «HiPP երեխա» վերտառությամբ: Այսօր եվրոպական ոչ մի երկրում HiPP թեյեր չեն վաճառվում, դրանք տեղափոխվել են ԱՊՀ, մեզ նման թույլ վերահսկելի երկրներ: Բնականաբար, մեղքի մեծ բաժինը նաեւ մեր ներկրողինն է, որ անտեղյակության կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, գերշահույթ ապահովելու համար Հայաստանը լցնում է երեխաների համար վնասակար սննդով:

      Մանկական կաթնախառնուրդներ, հյութեր ու պյուրեներ արտադրող արտասահմանյան ֆիրմաների անպատկառությունը սրանով չի ավարտվում: Նրանք հրատարակում են իրենց արտադրանքը գովազդող հատուկ տեղեկատվական գրքույկներ, բաժանում դրանք բուժաշխատողներին եւ մայրերին: Կաթնախառնուրդներն անվճար առաքվում են ծննդատներն ու մանկական հիվանդանոցները: Ֆիրմաներն իրենց կազմակերպության անվանումով անվճար հագուստ են բաժանում բուժաշխատողներին, վերջիններս կրում են դրանք` ակամա քայլող գովազդի վերածվելով եւ հոգեբանական սխալ տպավորություն տարածելով իրենց շուրջը:

      Սուսաննա Հարությունյանը պնդում է , որ հատկապես մեծ վնաս կարող են պատճառել գենետիկորեն ձեւախեղված օրգանիզմներով /գձօ/ սոյայի կաթնախառնուրդները: Ընդհանրապես, եթե գձօ-ները որեւէ արտադրանքի բաղադրության մեջ կան, այդ մասին անպայման գրառում պիտի լինի մակնշման մեջ: Դրանք բացակայում են ոչ միայն մանկական սննդատեսակների, այլեւ Հայաստան ներկրվող բազում այլ մթերքների պիտակներից:

      Մեկ տարի առաջ Ռուսաստանում հետազոտվել են NESTL’E-ի կաթնախառնուրդները եւ դրանց բաղադրության մեջ բացահայտվել է գենետիկորեն ձեւախեղված օրգանիզմների առկայությունը: Աղմկալի դատավարությունից հետո ռուս սպառողները հրաժարվեցին NESTL’E-ից: Հայաստանում այսօր էլ ակտիվորեն ներկրվում է կասկածելի NESTL’E-ն, ցավալին նաեւ այն է, որ մեզ մոտ դրանց բաղադրության մեջ գենետիկորեն ձեւախեղված օրգանիզմների առկայությունը ստուգելու հնարավորությամբ լաբորատորիաներ չկան: «Եվ օգտվելով առիթից, ինչ որ մերժվում է իրենց մոտ, եվրոպացի գործարարներն ուղարկում են մեզ նման երկրները»: Հետաքրքրական է, որ արտասահմանյան NESTL’E-ի նույնօրինակ արտադրանքը զերծ է այդ օրգանիզմներից, եթե արտադրվում է իրենց համար:

      Անկասկած, նորածին երեխաներին հասցեագրված կասկածելի սննդատեսակների մասին նախազգուշացումները որեւէ օգուտ չեն տա, քանի որ բացի ԶԼՄ ինֆորմացիայի բացակայությունից, մեր մայրերն անբավարար գիտելիքներ ունեն կամ լիովին անտեղյակ են դրանց վտանգներին: Իսկ մասնագետները, ովքեր տեղյակ են, անօգուտ են համարում ըմբոստանալը, քանի որ չկա արգելող օրենք նման սնունդ արտադրող արտասահմանյան ընկերությունների եւ մեր ներկրողների վնասակար գործունեության վերաբերյալ: Սուսաննա Հարությունյանը պատմում է, որ վերջերս ԱՄՆ-ից մի կազմակերպություն սոյայի հիմքով մեծաքանակ կաթնախառնուրդներ էր ուղարկել եւ անվճար առաջարկում էր արհեստական սնունդ ընդունող հայ երեխաներին: Բարեբախտաբար, հաջողվել է կասեցնել նման կարգի «բարեգործության» իրացումը:

      Մասնագիտական հետազոտությունների համաձայն, սոյայի հիմքով կաթնախառնուրդներով սնվող հատկապես տղա նորածինների արյան մեջ մեծանում է կանացի հորմոնների քանակը, որ հետո լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ է կանգնեցնում երեխային եւ նրա ծնողներին: Եվ բացի այդ, թունավոր բարձր ազդեցության պատճառով գձօ-ն քաղցկեղի ազդակներից մեկն է համարվում: ԱՄՆ-ից այսօր ներմուծվում են նաեւ կաթնախառնուրդներ, որոնց պիտակների վրա հայերեն կամ գոնե ռուսատառ որեւէ գրառում չկա: Եվ չնայած դրանք ակնհայտորեն խախտում են մակնշման մասին ՀՀ օրենքը, անարգել բաժանվում են մայրերին, վաճառվում դեղատներում:

      Ամեն տարի աշխարհում մեկուկես միլիոն երեխա է մահանում սխալ սնուցման պատճառով: Վերահսկողության ու օրենքի բացակայության պայմաններում մեր նորածինների փրկությունը նման սննդատեսակներից նրանց մայրիկների հրաժարումն է եւ գոնե մինչեւ 6 ամսական հասակը հնարավորինս կրծքի կաթով կերակրելը: Ցավոք, վիճակագրական տվյալներով, Հայաստանում մինչեւ 1 տարեկան երեխաներին կրծքով կերակրում է մայրերի ընդամենը 38 տոկոսը:

      Եվ վերջում` մեր առօրյայի անհեթեթություններից մեկը. կոմերցիոն եւ թանկարժեք արհեստական կաթնախառնուրդներով ու զանազան փոխարինիչներով կերակրվող կասկածելի նորույթների հետեւից ընկած հայ միլիոնատիրոջ թոռնիկն ավելի վատ է սնվում, քան ամենաաղքատ ընտանիքի կրծքով կերակրվող երեխան:

Աղբյուր՝  http://www.armtown.com/news/am/azg/20061109/2006110910/

----------

Apsara (08.06.2011), Cassiopeia (04.09.2009), Dina (04.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (04.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011), Ներսես_AM (04.09.2009), Ուլուանա (27.07.2011), Փոքրիկ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

HIPP-ի անորակության ու ֆիրմային չպատկանելու մասին լսել էի։ Ավելի ճիշտ, երբ կանգնեցինք արհեստական կերակրման խնդրի առաջ, Արտակին ծանոթ դեղատնից խորհուրդ տվեցին երբեք երեխային HIPP չտալ (չնայած հենց այդ դեղատանն առկա էր HIPP, իսկ մեզ առաջարկած սնունդը չկար):
Սակայն ծննդատանը երեխայի առաջին օրերի սնվելու համար հենց HIPP պահանջեցին մեզանից։

----------


## comet

Կան նաև Սիմիլակ, Իզոմիլ առանձին-առանձին, ինչպես նաև երկուսի խառնուրդը միաժամանակ` Իզոմիլ-սիմիլակ: Դա փորձել եք?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էս հոդվածը երեւի բավական հին ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ հետաքրիր ա ու դեռ արդիականությունը չի կորցրել:

----------


## comet

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե չկան հակացուցումներ, ես կողմ եմ կերակրման ավանդական ձևին` կրծքով կերակրմանը, որը համարվում է լավագույնը թե մոր, թե երեխայի համար:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կան նաև Սիմիլակ, Իզոմիլ առանձին-առանձին, ինչպես նաև երկուսի խառնուրդը միաժամանակ` Իզոմիլ-սիմիլակ: Դա փորձել եք?


Մեր բալիկն արդեն բավական մեծ է ու շուտով կդադարի արհեստական սնունդներով սնվելը։
հենց հիմա գրեչկայով շիլա եմ տալիս (առաջին անգամ) ու մենակ փոքրիկիս դեմքի զզվանքը տեսնեք, բայց նաև պատրաստակամությամբ բերանը բացելը  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (08.06.2011), Morpheus_NS (04.09.2009), Ձայնալար (04.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *Մայր բնության մեթոդով. ոչ մի արհեստական փոխարինող չի կարող համեմատեվել մայրական կաթի հետ* 
> _Գայանե Աբրահամյան_ 
> 
> Ամենալավ բանը, որ մայրը կարող է անել իր նորածին մանկան համար, առողջապահության մասնագետների հավաստմամբ, նրան կրծքով կերակրելն է: 
> 
> Կրծքի կաթ ուտող երեխաներն ավելի լավ են աճում, ավելի դիմացկուն են հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ և, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ավելի առողջ են: Մասնագետները կարևորում են կրծքով կերակրելը ֆիզիոլոգիական տեսանկյունից, սակայն նաև կարծիք կա, որ կուրծք ուտելու բուն ակտը նպաստում է մոր և մանկան միջև կապի ստեղծմանը, որը մեծ հոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է երիտասարդ մայրերին, ապա մասնագետների հավաստմամբ, կերակրելու խնդիրներ են ունենում նրանց ընդամենը 1-5 տոկոսը: 
> 
> ...


Ըստ www.armenianow.com-ի

----------

comet (06.11.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Փառք Աստծո, երեխայիս կարողացա և դեռ շարունակում եմ կրծքով կերակրել, շիլաներն էլ եմ ինքս պատրաստում, բայց չի սիրում, մանավանդ եթե կաթով շիլա է, բայց այ ապուրներ էսպես ասած տղամարդավարի ճաշեր, հացով փրթած ու մեջը լիքը ծամելու բաներ նեեենց ա ուտում, միս էլ ա սիրում, ես էլ մենակ տնական "ծանոթ" միս եմ տալիս, որ հորմոնակոխ չլինի: 

Եթե կաթ չունենայի արհեստական չէի տա, կգնայի գյուղ ու մի ծանոթ այծի կաթ - ջրով բացած, ամեն օր թարմ կգնեի ու ոնց հին ժամանակներում ճստոյիս կմեծացնեի

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ճիշտն ասած զարմացած եմ, որ այդքան շուտ երեխաներին գազարի ու խնձորի հյութ եք տալիս: Հատկապես գազարը, այն էլ թարմ, որը հարուստ է նիտրատներով  շատ վտանգավոր է նորածնի օրգանիզմի համար:Մեր հայ մամաները էնքաաան են շտապում  երեխաներին թմբլացնել, որ առանց խորհրդակցելու ճիշտ մասնագետների հետ ( տվյալ դեպքում բժիշկների) մեր տատական( երբեմն սխալ) ձևերով են կերակրում նորածիններին: Ախր էտ պստոների ստամոքսը հազիվ կաթն է կարողանում մարսել... Եվրոպայում մինչև 6 ամսեկան, խորհորդ են տալիս բացառապես կաթով կերակրել երեխային: Նույնիսկ ջուր չտալ, քանի-որ կաթի հետ երեխան արդեն ստանում է բավականաչափ հեղուկ բացառությամբ շատ շոգ եղանակներին: Եթե կասկածում եք, որ երեխան ջրազրկվել է, ստուգեք նրա ձեռքի ու ոտքերի մատների ծայրերը սեղմելով: եթե այն արագ կարմրում է, որեմն երեխայի օրգանիզմում բավականաչափ հեղուկ կա: Ջուր պետք է տալ 6 ամսեկանից, երբ սկսում են ( կաթից բացի) տալ բանջարեղենով պյուրեներ, որոնք հեշտ են մարսվում բայց դեռևս քիչ քանակությամբ, քանի-որ երեխայի գլխավոր սնունդը շարունակում է մնալ կաթը: Այնուհետև տարիքի հետ ավելացնում չափաքանակը: Միայն մեկ ամիս անց  մրգային պյուրեները ( որպեսզի երեխան չհրաժարվի բանջարեղենից քաղցրը նախընտրելով) ու ձավարեղենի շիլաներ: 8 ամսեկանից շաբաթը 2 անգամ 10 գրամ միս ( հիմնականում հորթի և հավի կրծքամիս) և ձուկ տալ: Իսկ մինչև 1 տարեկան կտրականապես հրաժարվել ԱՂԻՑ, եթե ուզում եք, որ ձեր երեխաները հետագայում նորմալ երիկամներ ունենան: Պետք չէ պատճառաբանել, որ "անհամ  ճաշը ո՞վ կուտի" : Փոքրիկը դեռ նոր-նոր է տարբեր համերի հետ ծանոթանում, եթե մինչև էդ աղի համի չի իմացել, ( հաստատ կաթը աղի չի եղել) ուրեմն դրա կարիքը բոլորովին չունի էլ:  Նաև մինչև 1 տարեկան կտրականապես հրաժարվել շաքարավազից ( ատամների համար ), էկզոտիկ ու կարմիր մրգերից ( ալերգիաներից խուսափելու համար) և կենդանական կաթից:
Սիրելի մայրիկներ հիշեք, որ մենակ ճոխ-ճոխ ուտացնելով չի, որ ձեր երեխան առողջ ու երջանկի պետքա լինի: Եթե չեք ուզում, որ հետագայում ձեր երեխան տառապի ստամոքսի, լյարդի ու երիկամների պռոբլեմներով, ժամանակին ու ճիշտ քանակությամբ կերակրեք նրան: Ավելորդ քաշից երեխանրը նաև կորցնում են իրենց ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը... Մի խոսքով հիմա էլ հո քարի դարում չենք ապրում, ինֆորմացիան էնքան շատա... կարդացեք, հետաքրքրվեք ու ձեր սեփական խելքով դատեք, թե չէ մեր տատիների ու մամաների ժամանակով պամպեռսներ էլ չի եղել, իրանք էլ լվացքը գետի ափին են արել, հիմա ի՞նչ....

Հ.Գ Ինչ վերաբերվում է արհեստական կաթերին.... լսել եմ, որ Հայաստանում գրեթե բոլոր արհեստական կաթերը կեղծված են: Շատ ցավալի է, որ մարդիկ էնքան են ապուշացել, որ նորածիների կյանքի հաշվին փող են աշխատում: Ցավոք հիմա շատացել են էն կանանց թիվը, որոնք կաթ բավականաչափ չեն ունենում: Հերիք չի արհեստական կաթով սնելը արդեն իսկ բավականին թանկ անհրաժեշտություն է, մի հատ էլ իմանալ, որ երեխայիդ եսիմ ինչերով ես թունավորում կերակրելու փոխարեն...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Արաքսյա ջան, քո ասած մասնագետներն իրենք են խորհուրդ տալիս գազարը։ 4 ամսեկանից սկզբում խնձորի հյութ, ապա գազարի ու խնձորի խառնուրդի հյութ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Առողջ սննդի կարևոր պայմանը բնականն  ու թարմնա  :Smile:  մնացած դեպքերը զուտ անհատական են բոլոր երեխաների համար.

----------

PetrAni (09.06.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Առավել ևս որ մասնագետներն են խորհուրդ տալիս  :Think:   Դե երևի ամեն տարածաշրջան իրա մեթոդիկան ունի նորածնի սնունդի պահով

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման ո՞նց շուտ չէի տեսել...  :Sad: 
ԱՄՆ–ում երեխայիս մանկաբույժն էլ էր ասել, որ մինչև վեց ամսականը միայն կրծքի կաթ տամ, նույնիսկ ասեց, որ ջուր էլ պետք չէ տալ, քանի որ կաթն արդեն պարունակում է ջուր։ Իմ կաթն էլ, փառք Աստծո, հերիքում է, ու էդպես էլ արել եմ։ Երեխաս էլ, թու–թու–թու, միշտ շատ լավ աճել է ու մինչև հիմա առողջական խնդիրներ չի ունեցել։ Վեց ամսականը նոր էր լրացել, երբ եկանք Հայաստան։ Որոշեցի, որ էստեղ կսկսեմ բացի կաթից, քիչ–քիչ նաև այլ սնունդ տալ։ Հետս էնտեղից մի քիչ բերել էի Gerber ֆիրմայի մրգային պյուրեներ, որոնց վերջանալուց հետո էստեղի դեղատանը Gerber փնտրելուց ու չգտնելուց հետո HIPP առանք։ Ու արդեն մոտ երկու շաբաթ է՝ դրանից տալիս էի տղայիս...  :Sad:  Մի քիչ առաջ իմացա էդ վնասակարության մասին... Արդեն սկսում եմ սարսափահար մտածել հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին...  :Sad:  Տեղյա՞կ եք, թե ինչ հետևանքներ կարող են լինել էդ անորակ սննդից։ Լսե՞լ եք որևէ երեխայի մասին, որը դրանք օգտագործելով ինչ–որ խնդիրներ է ունեցել։ Չնայած պարզ է, որ խնդիրները ոչ միշտ են միանգամից ի հայտ գալիս  :Sad: ։ 
Թե ինչի՞ էդ զիբիլն առանք...

----------


## Freeman

> Էս թեման ո՞նց շուտ չէի տեսել... 
> ԱՄՆ–ում երեխայիս մանկաբույժն էլ էր ասել, որ մինչև վեց ամսականը միայն կրծքի կաթ տամ, նույնիսկ ասեց, որ ջուր էլ պետք չէ տալ, քանի որ կաթն արդեն պարունակում է ջուր։ Իմ կաթն էլ, փառք Աստծո, հերիքում է, ու էդպես էլ արել եմ։ Երեխաս էլ, թու–թու–թու, միշտ շատ լավ աճել է ու մինչև հիմա առողջական խնդիրներ չի ունեցել։ Վեց ամսականը նոր էր լրացել, երբ եկանք Հայաստան։ Որոշեցի, որ էստեղ կսկսեմ բացի կաթից, քիչ–քիչ նաև այլ սնունդ տալ։ Հետս էնտեղից մի քիչ բերել էի Gerber ֆիրմայի մրգային պյուրեներ, որոնց վերջանալուց հետո էստեղի դեղատանը Gerber փնտրելուց ու չգտնելուց հետո HIPP առանք։ Ու արդեն մոտ երկու շաբաթ է՝ դրանից տալիս էի տղայիս...  Մի քիչ առաջ իմացա էդ վնասակարության մասին... Արդեն սկսում եմ սարսափահար մտածել հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին...  Տեղյա՞կ եք, թե ինչ հետևանքներ կարող են լինել էդ անորակ սննդից։ Լսե՞լ եք որևէ երեխայի մասին, որը դրանք օգտագործելով ինչ–որ խնդիրներ է ունեցել։ Չնայած պարզ է, որ խնդիրները ոչ միշտ են միանգամից ի հայտ գալիս ։ 
> Թե ինչի՞ էդ զիբիլն առանք...


Ուլուանա ջան իզուր էլ հենց Հայաստանում ես ուզեցել կաթից կտրել,ստեղ դաժե մեծերը ապահովված չեն թունավորվելուց  :Sad: 
Բայց HIPP-ի հետ կապված ինձ թվում ա պետք չի շատ անհանգստանալ,քեռուս երեխան ծնված օրվանից մենակ HIPP ա օգտագործել ու առողջ ա,չնայած ծնվելուց որոշ խնդիրներ առաջացել էին:Ամեն դեպքում այստեղ վաճառվող մթերքներից երեխային աշխատի չտաս,մանավանդ որ,ինչքան գիտեմ Ամերիկայում ես ապրում,համբերի ԱՄՆ-ից կգնես էլի  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (27.07.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Իսկ Հիպի ինչնա՞ վատ ժողովուրդ: Միթե ինքը մանկական մնացած կերերից վատա՞: Թե կոնկրետ Հայաստան ներկրվողնա վատ :Think:  : Ընկերուհիս երկար ժամանակ տալիս էր տղային հիպի մրգային պյուրեներից ոչ մի անգամ չի դժգոհել:


Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես կարծում եմ 6 ասմականից հետո արժե բնական թարմ պատրաստված պյուրեներ տալ երեխաներին ոչ թե գնել: Յուրաքանչյուր միրգ ու բանջարեղեն էլ կարելի է մանական բլենդերով պյուրե սաքել ու տալ երեխային, ինչու՞ գնել ավելի թանկն ու արհեստականը:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան իզուր էլ հենց Հայաստանում ես ուզեցել կաթից կտրել,ստեղ դաժե մեծերը ապահովված չեն թունավորվելուց 
> Բայց HIPP-ի հետ կապված ինձ թվում ա պետք չի շատ անհանգստանալ,քեռուս երեխան ծնված օրվանից մենակ HIPP ա օգտագործել ու առողջ ա,չնայած ծնվելուց որոշ խնդիրներ առաջացել էին:Ամեն դեպքում այստեղ վաճառվող մթերքներից երեխային աշխատի չտաս,մանավանդ որ,ինչքան գիտեմ Ամերիկայում ես ապրում,համբերի ԱՄՆ-ից կգնես էլի


Ճիշտն ասած՝ կաթից կտրելու մասին խոսք չկար. կտրելու մտադրություն ներկա պահին չունեմ ու մոտակա կես տարում չեմ էլ նախատեսում, խոսքը կաթի հետ մեկտեղ երեխային մի քիչ էլ այլ սնունդ տալու մասին էր։ Բայց էս ամեն ինչը կարդալով՝ նույնիսկ անվնաս համարվող պատրաստի կերակուրներից եմ արդեն վախենում։ Կաշխատեմ հնարավորության դեպքում միայն ինքս պատրաստել պյուրեներ ու հյութեր։

----------

Freeman (27.07.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ Հիպի ինչնա՞ վատ ժողովուրդ: Միթե ինքը մանկական մնացած կերերից վատա՞: Թե կոնկրետ Հայաստան ներկրվողնա վատ : Ընկերուհիս երկար ժամանակ տալիս էր տղային հիպի մրգային պյուրեներից ոչ մի անգամ չի դժգոհել:


Վնասակարությունը պարտադիր չի, որ միանգամից ու ակնհայտ ձևով երևա, բացի դրանից, վնասը միայն ֆիզիկապես չի լինում։ Օրինակ, ես ինտերնետում կարդացի, որ էդ նշված կերերը պարունակում են որոշ վնասակար մետաղներ, էդ թվում և կապար, որն ընդհանրապես հայտնի է երեխայի մտավոր զարգացման վրա բացասական ազդեցությամբ։ Շատ չխորանամ, որ չվախեցնեմ, առանց էդ էլ ինքս արդեն ահագին վախեցած եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ կաթից կտրելու մասին խոսք չկար. կտրելու մտադրություն ներկա պահին չունեմ ու մոտակա կես տարում չեմ էլ նախատեսում, խոսքը կաթի հետ մեկտեղ երեխային մի քիչ էլ այլ սնունդ տալու մասին էր։ Բայց էս ամեն ինչը կարդալով՝ նույնիսկ անվնաս համարվող պատրաստի կերակուրներից եմ արդեն վախենում։ Կաշխատեմ հնարավորության դեպքում միայն ինքս պատրաստել պյուրեներ ու հյութեր։


Մասնագիտական խորհուրդ չեմ կարա տամ,բայց քանի չես ուզում կաթից կտրես,մենակ կաթով կերակրելուց լավ տարբերակ,ինչքան գիտեմ,չկա

----------

erexa (27.07.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մասնագիտական խորհուրդ չեմ կարա տամ,բայց քանի չես ուզում կաթից կտրես,մենակ կաթով կերակրելուց լավ տարբերակ,ինչքան գիտեմ,չկա


Դե, էլի հիմնականում կաթ եմ տալիս, ուղղակի լսել եմ, որ էս տարիքում արդեն միայն կաթը չի տալիս անհրաժեշտ բոլոր սննդանյութերը, դրա համար արժե կողքից մի քիչ էլ ուրիշ բաներ տալ։ Եթե իմանամ՝ էս տարիքում էլ է միայն կաթը բավարար, ուրիշ բան չեմ էլ տա, ուղղակի համոզված չեմ։

----------


## Freeman

> Դե, էլի հիմնականում կաթ եմ տալիս, ուղղակի լսել եմ, որ էս տարիքում արդեն միայն կաթը չի տալիս անհրաժեշտ բոլոր սննդանյութերը, դրա համար արժե կողքից մի քիչ էլ ուրիշ բաներ տալ։ Եթե իմանամ՝ էս տարիքում էլ է միայն կաթը բավարար, ուրիշ բան չեմ էլ տա, ուղղակի համոզված չեմ։


Դե ես էլ հաստատ համոզված չեմ,բայց ինչքան գիտեմ կաթը լրիվ հերիք ա:
Ամեն դեպքում Հիպից էլ էդքան վախենալ պետք չի, քեռուս երեխան 3 տարեկան ա արդեն ու իրա տարիքի երեխաներից չի տարբերվում,չնայած նոր ծնված ժամանակ որոշ խնդիրներ եղել են(նաև նյարդային):
Բաղադրությանը տեղյակ չեմ,բայց որ կապար պարունակի,մի քիչ անհավանական ա թվում,ամեն դեպքում քո պատրաստած կերակուրները տալը գործարանային արտադրանքներով կերակրելուց լավ կլինի:Երեխայի առողջության պահպանման դեպքում զգուշությունն ավելորդ չի լինում :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի ծանոթ դեղատնից պետք է գնեի, իրենք այդ պահին միայն ՀԻՊՊ ունեին, իրենք էլ խորհուրդ տվեցին դա ընդհանրապես չգնել, քանի որ Հայաստան ամենավատ ճանապարհներով դա է գալիս (սանիտարական նորմերի խախտումով)։
Մնացածի մասին նման վատ բաներ չեմ լսել, միայն ՀԻՊՊ-ի։

----------


## Sophie

> Մասնագիտական խորհուրդ չեմ կարա տամ,բայց քանի չես ուզում կաթից կտրես,մենակ կաթով կերակրելուց լավ տարբերակ,ինչքան գիտեմ,չկա


Միայն կաթով կարելի / անհրաժեշտ է կերակրել մինչև 6 ամիս, դրանից հետո երեխային հավելյալ սնունդ է անհրաժեշտ: Այսինքն միայն մայրական կաթը արդեն բավարար չէ: Դրա մասին բազմաթիվ գրականություն կա, համացանցում էլ կարող էք գտնել, ինչպես նաև յուրաքանչյուր մանկաբույժ կասի դրա մասին:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (29.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Միայն կաթով կարելի / անհրաժեշտ է կերակրել մինչև 6 ամիս, դրանից հետո երեխային հավելյալ սնունդ է անհրաժեշտ: Այսինքն միայն մայրական կաթը արդեն բավարար չէ: Դրա մասին բազմաթիվ գրականություն կա, համացանցում էլ կարող էք գտնել, ինչպես նաև յուրաքանչյուր մանկաբույժ կասի դրա մասին:


Համացանցին վստահել չարժի,բայց որ մանկաբույժերն էլ են ասում,ուրեմն ճիշտ ա :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ես իմ երեխային Հիպպ-ի կաթով եմ կերակրում, բայց մենք Հայաստանում չենք, Գերմանիայում ենք: Ու (մայրական կաթ չտալու դեպքում) բոլորն էլ էստեղ Հիպպ են խորհուրդ տալիս՝ թե մանկաբարձները, թե բժիշկները:
Հարցը հենց Հայաստանում եղած Հիպպ-ի վատ որակի մասի՞ն է, թե՞ ընդհանրապես էդ ֆիրմայի:
Երևի կոնկրետ Հայաստանինը նկատի ունեք, որովհետև, նորից եմ ասում, որ էստեղ՝ Գերմանիայում, Հիպպը մեծ ու լավ համբավ ունի: Ու իմ բալիկն էլ շատ առողջ է:
Մենք շուտով Հայաստան ենք գալու: Մտածում եմ՝ հետս գալուց բերեմ ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ սնունդը, էտեղից չառնեմ...

Իսկ բանջարաղենային-մրգային պյուրեները ինչի՞ է պետք առնել, ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի է սարքել...

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես իմ երեխային Հիպպ-ի կաթով եմ կերակրում, բայց մենք Հայաստանում չենք, Գերմանիայում ենք: Ու (մայրական կաթ չտալու դեպքում) բոլորն էլ էստեղ Հիպպ են խորհուրդ տալիս՝ թե մանկաբարձները, թե բժիշկները:
> Հարցը հենց Հայաստանում եղած Հիպպ-ի վատ որակի մասի՞ն է, թե՞ ընդհանրապես էդ ֆիրմայի:
> Երևի կոնկրետ Հայաստանինը նկատի ունեք, որովհետև, նորից եմ ասում, որ էստեղ՝ Գերմանիայում, Հիպպը մեծ ու լավ համբավ ունի: Ու իմ բալիկն էլ շատ առողջ է:
> Մենք շուտով Հայաստան ենք գալու: Մտածում եմ՝ հետս գալուց բերեմ ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ սնունդը, էտեղից չառնեմ...
> 
> Իսկ բանջարաղենային-մրգային պյուրեները ինչի՞ է պետք առնել, ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի է սարքել...


Ivy ջան, վերջին մասին ես պատասխանեմ, բանջարեղենային–մրգային պյուրեները երբեմն ստիպված ես պատրաստին առնել, որովհետև համապատասխան սեզոնը չի լինում, ասենք երեխադ վեց ամսականում պետք է ուտի դդմիկի պյուրե, իսկ էդ ժամանակ փետրվար ամիսն է, նույնն էլ՝ մրգերը։ Իսկ ամառվա սեզոնին, իհարկե, բնականը հաստատ լավ է։ Իհարկե էդտեղ կլոր տարին ամեն ինչը կա, հիմա շատ բաներ էստեղ էլ կան, բայց մի տեսակ չես վստահում, որ ջհանդամից են բերում, բնականաբար Հայաստանինը չի, ինչով են պահում, որ դիմանա, հետն էլ անիմաստ թանկ։ Ավելի ապահով է պատրաստին տալը։

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Ivy ջան, վերջին մասին ես պատասխանեմ, բանջարեղենային–մրգային պյուրեները երբեմն ստիպված ես պատրաստին առնել, որովհետև համապատասխան սեզոնը չի լինում, ասենք երեխադ վեց ամսականում պետք է ուտի դդմիկի պյուրե, իսկ էդ ժամանակ փետրվար ամիսն է, նույնն էլ՝ մրգերը։ Իսկ ամառվա սեզոնին, իհարկե, բնականը հաստատ լավ է։ Իհարկե էդտեղ կլոր տարին ամեն ինչը կա, հիմա շատ բաներ էստեղ էլ կան, բայց մի տեսակ չես վստահում, որ ջհանդամից են բերում, բնականաբար Հայաստանինը չի, ինչով են պահում, որ դիմանա, հետն էլ անիմաստ թանկ։ Ավելի ապահով է պատրաստին տալը։


Էդ նույն կերպով կարելի է պատրաստիին էլ թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել՝ թե աստված գիտի, ինչ կա մեջը...
Իսկ ո՞ր ֆրիմայի պատրաստի պյուրեներն են Հայաստանում լավը:

----------


## ivy

> ԻՆՉ ՄԵՐԺՎՈՒՄ Է ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅՈՒՄ, ՈՒՂԱՐԿՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՆԱԵՎ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ
> Դեռ 20 տարի առաջ եվրոպական երկրները ԶԼՄ-ներով կատաղի քարոզչություն ծավալեցին դրա դեմ, բողոքի արշավ կազմակերպվեց նաեւ Գերմանիայում: Թերթերը հրապարակում էին փչացած ատամներով երեխաների լուսանկարներ` «HiPP երեխա» վերտառությամբ: *Այսօր եվրոպական ոչ մի երկրում HiPP թեյեր չեն վաճառվում*, դրանք տեղափոխվել են ԱՊՀ, մեզ նման թույլ վերահսկելի երկրներ: Բնականաբար, մեղքի մեծ բաժինը նաեւ մեր ներկրողինն է, որ անտեղյակության կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, գերշահույթ ապահովելու համար Հայաստանը լցնում է երեխաների համար վնասակար սննդով:
> Աղբյուր՝  http://www.armtown.com/news/am/azg/20061109/2006110910/


Էս հայ լրագրողները լրիվ են գժվել...
Չկա էդպիսի բան: Լիքն են էստեղ թե Hipp թեյերը, թե մնացած տեսականին: Ու մանկաբույժներն էլ խորհուրդ են տալիս էդ ֆիրման:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ivy ջան, Հայաստանում էլ են մանկաբույժները Հիպպ խորհուրդ տալիս։ Բայց երբ գնում ես ծանոթ դեղատուն, ասում են, այդ ապրանքանիշը մի գնեք, դրանք էնպիսի ճանապարհներով են Հայաստան հասնում, որ քիչ հավանական է, որ իսկականը կլինի։ 

Իսկ Հայաստանում առկա մանկական սնունդից առավել լավը ռուսական «Վիննի»-ն է։

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էդ նույն կերպով կարելի է պատրաստիին էլ թերահավատորեն վերաբերվել՝ թե աստված գիտի, ինչ կա մեջը...
> Իսկ ո՞ր ֆրիմայի պատրաստի պյուրեներն են Հայաստանում լավը:


Մեր Հասոն Gerber էր ուտում, ուրիշ բան չենք փորձել ոնց որ պատրաստի պյուրեներից։

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Ivy ջան, Հայաստանում էլ են մանկաբույժները Հիպպ խորհուրդ տալիս։ Բայց երբ գնում ես ծանոթ դեղատուն, ասում են, այդ ապրանքանիշը մի գնեք, դրանք էնպիսի ճանապարհներով են Հայաստան հասնում, որ քիչ հավանական է, որ իսկականը կլինի։


Այսինքն դեղատան աշխատողներն ավելի՞ տեղեկացված են, քան մանկաբույժնե՞րը:  :Think: 
Ու մի տեսակ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե կոնկրետ ինչ պիտի լինի ճանապարհին, որ տոննաներով ապրանքը «իսկական»-ից դառնա «ոչ իսկական»: Հո էդ ներկրողը ճանապարհին չի՞ ուտում եղածը, տեղը իր տան սարքածը լցնում...
Եսիմ, չգիտեմ:
Հետս կբերեմ համենայնդեպս:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://hetq.am/arm/articles/3631/

Սա էլ կարդացեք ու ուշադիր եղեք գնելուց:

----------

Rammstein (30.08.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այսինքն դեղատան աշխատողներն ավելի՞ տեղեկացված են, քան մանկաբույժնե՞րը: 
> Ու մի տեսակ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե կոնկրետ ինչ պիտի լինի ճանապարհին, որ տոննաներով ապրանքը «իսկական»-ից դառնա «ոչ իսկական»: Հո էդ ներկրողը ճանապարհին չի՞ ուտում եղածը, տեղը իր տան սարքածը լցնում...
> Եսիմ, չգիտեմ:
> Հետս կբերեմ համենայնդեպս:


Ինչ գիտես ի սկզբանե իսկական ա, կարող ա հեչ էլ իսկական չի, ասենք Ռուսաստանի ինչ որ մարզում մեկը դրել ա ապուշ բաներ ա լցնում մեջը: Միլիոններով կեղծ դոլարներ են տպում աշխարհում, մանկական սնունդի փաթեթավորումն ի՞նչ ա, որ չկեղծեն: Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա որ ստուգող չկա: Ինչ ասես կարող ա լինի: Ավելի լավ ա հետդ տանես:

Բացի դրանից հենց նույն այդ մեծ կորպորացիաները արտադրում են նույն ապրանքը տարբեր «սորտի» երկրների համար: Օրինակ ծխախոտը:

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Cassiopeia (27.08.2011), ivy (27.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ivy ջան, երբ գնում ես նույն ապրանքանիշից ու տուփերից ամեն մեկն իրարից տարբերվող համ ու գույն ունի, այլևս անիմաստ ա այդ ապրանքանիշից առնել։ Անձամբ իմ ծանոթներից հանդիպել են Հիփփ-ի տարբեր համերի ու գույների նույն ապրանքից։

----------


## Գեա

> Ivy ջան, երբ գնում ես նույն ապրանքանիշից ու տուփերից ամեն մեկն իրարից տարբերվող համ ու գույն ունի, այլևս անիմաստ ա այդ ապրանքանիշից առնել։ Անձամբ իմ ծանոթներից հանդիպել են Հիփփ-ի տարբեր համերի ու գույների նույն ապրանքից։


 լսեք էս ինչ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա եք տալիս, իսկ մյուս ապրանքանիշների մասին ինչ կասեք, օրինակ նեստլեի??

----------


## Cassiopeia

> լսեք էս ինչ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա եք տալիս, իսկ մյուս ապրանքանիշների մասին ինչ կասեք, օրինակ նեստլեի??


Դեղատունը, որ մեզ խորհուրդ տվեց չօգտագործել Հիփփ-ը, որն ուներ տվյալ պահին իր պահեստում, մեզ հենց Նեստլե խորհուրդ տվեց, որը չուներ, և որի համար պետք է ուրիշ դեղատուն գնայինք։ Պարզապես մեր որդին Նեստլե-ն չհավանեց։ 

Հ.Գ. Չեմ կարծում, որ դեղատունն իր շահն ուներ իր ունեցած ապրանքը չվաճառելու ու մեզ այլ դեղատուն ուղարկելու մեջ։

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դեղատունը, որը խորհուրդ տվեց ՀԻՊՊ չգնել ասաց (իմ հիշելով), որ կոնկրետ դրա ներկրողը տեղափոխելիս չի պահպանում պահպանման նորմերը ու դա վատ է անդրադառնում որակի վրա։

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես իմ երեխային Հիպպ-ի կաթով եմ կերակրում, բայց մենք Հայաստանում չենք, Գերմանիայում ենք: Ու (մայրական կաթ չտալու դեպքում) բոլորն էլ էստեղ Հիպպ են խորհուրդ տալիս՝ թե մանկաբարձները, թե բժիշկները:
> Հարցը հենց Հայաստանում եղած Հիպպ-ի վատ որակի մասի՞ն է, թե՞ ընդհանրապես էդ ֆիրմայի:
> Երևի կոնկրետ Հայաստանինը նկատի ունեք, որովհետև, նորից եմ ասում, որ էստեղ՝ Գերմանիայում, Հիպպը մեծ ու լավ համբավ ունի: Ու իմ բալիկն էլ շատ առողջ է:
> Մենք շուտով Հայաստան ենք գալու: Մտածում եմ՝ հետս գալուց բերեմ ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ սնունդը, էտեղից չառնեմ...
> 
> Իսկ բանջարաղենային-մրգային պյուրեները ինչի՞ է պետք առնել, ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի է սարքել...


Ինչքան գիտեմ Հիպպին վատ վերաբերվելը Հայաստանում կախված ա օգտագործման ժամկետի կեղծումների  հետ, բայց ոչ նման ապրանք տեսել եմ,ոչ էլ կոնկրետ դեպքերի մասին լսել :Smile:

----------

ivy (27.08.2011)

----------


## Գեա

անկեղծ ասած մեր երկրում ֆարմ բիզնեսում մի այլ կարգի կեղտոտ բան է կատարվում , որի մեջ ընդգրկված են և բժիշկները և դեղատները , բոլոր- բոլորը .ոչ ոքի հավատալ պետք չէ,  ոչ մեկն էլ սուրբ չեն.եթե էդ դեղատանը հիպպի գործին խփել են ,այն էլ առկայության պարագայում , ուրեմն կամ հաստատ իմացել են , որ ժամկետանց է ( hipp -ի պարագայում դա պրակտիկորեն անհնար է , հայտնի օլիգարխի փողերը վկա)կամ էլ Հիփը էդ ամսվա կաշառք- նվերը բերած չի եղել:
հանուն մի քանի կոպեկի ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են :Մի քանի տարի շարունակ հետևում եմ հիպպի ու նեստլեի պատերազմին հենց մեր երկրում, զզվանքս գալիս է , առաջիններին հարցնես երկրորդի կերն է զիբիլ ու վտանգավոր , երկրորդին ես հարցնում իրենցն է հրաշք , ու համապատասխան սերտիֆիկատներ ու ու նման բաներ են ցույց տալիս:մանկաբույժին էլ են կաշառում , դեղատան աշխատողներին էլ ու արդյունքում ճշմարտությունը բացահայտելը դառնում է  անհնար :Միակ բանը , որ մնում է անել , մեր անբան ու ալարկոտ մամաներին անընդհատ բացատրելն է , երեխաներին ինչքան հնարավոր է երկար կերակրեք կրծքով , իսկ մրգային  , բանջարեղենային պյուրեները,շիլաներն ու հյութերը ինքներդ պատրաստեք , բա էլ որ օրվա համար եք:մարդ իր երեխայի համար սնունդ պատրաստելիս պետք է հաճույք ստանա:Թե չէ դեռ կյանքի առաջին տարին չբոլորած անհայտ ծագման , քիմիան երեխայի փորն են լցնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ (ու Cassiopeia-ի) նշած դեղատան տիրոջը ես վստահում եմ, ու եթե նա իր ունեցած (ոչ ժամկետանց ՀԻՊՊ) ապրանքը խորհուրդ չի տալիս, բայց խորհուրդ է տալիս այն ապրանքը, որը նա չի էլ ունենում (Նեսթլե), դա բավականին խոսուն փաստ է։ Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար։

----------


## Գեա

չգիտեմ հիշում եք թե չէ , մի քանի տարի առաջ Չինաստանում արտադրվող ադապտացված կերերի մեջ ինչ որ նյութ էին հայտնաբերել( կներեք անունը չեմ հիշում), որը  երիկամային ծանր անբավարարության ու մասսայական մահերի պատճառ դարձավ, այնտեղ շատ մարդիկ դատապարտվեցին , մի քանիսին նույնիսկ մահապատժի ենթարկեցին:Հենց այդ ժամանակ չար լեզուները պնդում էին , որ էդ նյութից հայտնաբերել են նաև նեստլեի կերերում<իրենց ներկայացուցիչին  երբ հարցրեցի ժխտեց , բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ , մի քանի ամիս նրանց աշխատանքները պարալիզված էին:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Էդ չար լեզուները Եվրոպա չեն հասել... ու ծնողները ոչ միյան դեղատներից այլ յուրաքանչյուր սուպերմարկետից հանգիստ գնում են բոլոր ֆիրմաների ( ըստ նախասիրության) ապրանքները: Անձամբ ես (ավելի ճիշտ փոքրիկս) նախընտրում է (ենք  :Smile:  ) նեստլեի մանկական յոգուրտներն ու ձավարեղենի ( շիլաների)  փոշիները: Բայց ինչ ֆիրմա էլ լինի, միևնույնն է նախընտրում եմ անձամբ պատրաստել թե բանջարեղենի պյուրեները, թե մրգերը: Եթե մի ուտելիք ունի մի քանի ամսվա կամ մի տարվա ժամկետ, ուրեմն դրա մեջ ինչ ասես կարա լինի, ( թարմության մասին խոսք անգամ  չի կարող լինել) : Համ էլ հոտը տհաճա: Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ոնց, բայց Եվրոպայում տարին 12 ամիս խանութներում ցանկացածդ թարմ բանջարեղենը կա: Կարծում եմ Հայաստանի սուպերմարկետներում էլ կճարվի:

----------

Kita (30.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞ր տարիքից կարելի է երեխայի սննդակարգում աղ ավելացնել և ի՞նչ չափաբաժիններով:

----------

